# Athens judo dvd available.



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 19, 2004)

The judo competitions from the Athens 2004 Olympic games are now available on DVD:

www.birdsjudoshop.com


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 19, 2004)

But beware it's not real judo. It's been $portified, you can tell because they wear blue.


----------



## bignick (Sep 19, 2004)

yes...buying this just contributes to the $portifying and abomination of the wicked blue gi


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 20, 2004)

Hollywood1340 said:
			
		

> But beware it's not real judo. It's been $portified, you can tell because they wear blue.


You should purchase those DVD's and actually watch them before rendering an opinion, besides its mostly very good Japanese judo being shown (unforetunately in blue gis).


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 20, 2004)

Wait wait wait.  I thought you ("Patrick") had said that sportifying judo would ruin it.  

Have you had a conversion?  Why are you plumping for the Olymipcs now?


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 20, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Wait wait wait. I thought you ("Patrick") had said that sportifying judo would ruin it.
> 
> Have you had a conversion? Why are you plumping for the Olymipcs now?


"Plumping" for the Olympics, and identifying a source on the Olympic judo, are two different things.  

On a judo forum, there is probably a high chance that someone might actually want to watch the judo matches in the 2004 Olympics in Athens, independent of judo politics?


----------

